# when can I expect to get my Lyft bonus?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm expecting it but am I able to see that I do have a bonus coming? Isn't it the following week or two?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

They used to wait to the very last day allowed by bonus terms (which vary by bonus), but this week they paid a ride count bonus two weeks ahead of the last day. Maybe the new driver friendly Uber is causing Lyft to shape up.

On Monday I believe, only 7 days after the bonus ended (a record), the amount for quick withdrawal went up by exactly the bonus amount. The the next day, Tuesday, the weekly pay summary included the bonus amount lumped with other bonus' on the bonus line item, no bonus breakdown or explanation or any written acknowledgement that I achieved the bonus at all. I knew I had because I kept careful records, in the past I had to work through support to get paid. The next day the bonus was deposited in my bank account.

(Always take screenshots of any bonus you intend to work along with evidence that you opted in if possible.)


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I opted in for the $1000 bonus and met the 350 rides required before the deadline and Lyft is saying I only did 253! These people must be geniuses!?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I hope to see some transparency from Lyft and Uber. Lyft's power driver bonus FAQ seem like it's saying sometimes you get it sometimes you don't. How do you know if you are going to get it? That's the reason why I'm out there trying to do as much drives as I can. Is it now a lottery sort of thing?


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Some drivers get caught on the sign bonus with ride counts when they get approved, Day 1 starts and if you wait a week before starting to take rides, even though you may take the required rides within the time period (based on your first ride), you will most likely lose the bonus, since the time period actually starts from the day they active your account and approve you. Not sure if that is what happened in this case, but I believe this has happened to others.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome to the logic of Lyft/Uber - get used to it. The fine print (or no print) is somewhere...

"May the odds be ever in your favor"


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Lyft double checked and is giving me my bonus! But still this should be automatic considering they weren't transparent at all even with their Power Driver bonus. It's "you may" get it, not "you will automatically get it". The proof is right in front of the app!



DidIDoThat said:


> Some drivers get caught on the sign bonus with ride counts when they get approved, Day 1 starts and if you wait a week before starting to take rides, even though you may take the required rides within the time period (based on your first ride), you will most likely loose the bonus, since the time period actually starts from the day they active your account and approve you. Not sure if that is what happened in this case, but I believe this has happened to others.


----------

